# Neck Tension When Lifting



## Haggle1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Haggle1 said:


> I dont know if I'm tensing the back of my neck or shoulders.. But when I do certain exercises like barbel curls or military press.. Or cable chest flys ect I sometimes get a tension/burning/exertion like feeling in the back of my neck. Im not sure if its because I'm stiffening my neck or something is off with my posture?
> 
> 
> This started when I was doing heavy military presses about 3 years ago.. But why would it happen doing bicep curls?



Wierd cant see my post..


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Haggle1 said:


> I dont know if I'm tensing the back of my neck or shoulders.. But when I do certain exercises like barbel curls or military press.. Or cable chest flys ect I sometimes get a tension like feeling in the back of my neck. Im not sure if its because I'm stiffening my neck or something is off with my posture?
> 
> 
> This started when I was doing heavy military presses about 3 years ago.. But why would it happen doing bicep curls?



Wierd cant see my post..


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Haggle1 said:


> I dont know if I'm tensing the back of my neck or shoulders.. But when I do certain exercises like barbel curls or military press.. Or cable chest flys ect I sometimes get a tension like feeling in the back of my neck. Im not sure if its because I'm stiffening my neck or something is off with my posture?
> 
> 
> This started when I was doing heavy military presses about 3 years ago.. But why would it happen doing bicep curls?



Wierd cant see my post..


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 9, 2018)

Wtf...........lol


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 9, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Wtf...........lol


Idk lol it wouldn't show my post, so i tried again same thing haha


----------



## Viduus (Jun 9, 2018)

Focus on intentionally pushing your shoulders down and back regardless of the excercise. I had the same issue.

Turns out I was rolling them forward throughout the day. Lifting made me tense up even more.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 9, 2018)

That happens when you curl in the squat rack.  Don't curl in the squat rack.

Note:  Unless it's your home gym.  Then do whatever the fk you want to.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 9, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> That happens when you curl in the squat rack.  Don't curl in the squat rack.
> 
> Note:  Unless it's your home gym.  Then do whatever the fk you want to.



I can only imagine the things you've done in your squat rack


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 9, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> That happens when you curl in the squat rack.  Don't curl in the squat rack.
> 
> Note:  Unless it's your home gym.  Then do whatever the fk you want to.


lol &#55357;&#56834; nope not me


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Focus on intentionally pushing your shoulders down and back regardless of the excercise. I had the same issue.
> 
> Turns out I was rolling them forward throughout the day. Lifting made me tense up even more.


interesting thank you!


----------



## Rhino99 (Jun 9, 2018)

I recentlyherniated 2 discs in my neck and they compressed 2 nerves.
Pain and burning were 2 of the results.
Let me tell you dude, you dont want that kind of pain.
Take your symptoms as a warning sign and change things up.


----------



## Battletoad (Jun 10, 2018)

I experienced the same issues *unfortunately* when going a little too heavy, and straining too hard. I have a natural tendency to kinda crane my nack back when I want to grind out that last rep or two. Drop your weight down a bit, and try to keep your head neutral (straight ahead). I know it's a bit of a disputed topic, but try some dedicated neck training during your accessory training for awhile. I found that a lot of the stress was localized in my cervical spine, and as mentioned earlier, that kind of injury is awful. Step things back a bit, and build your stabilising musculature throughout your neck and shoulder girdle.


----------

